# Testicular Denervation



## akappel (Sep 18, 2015)

Hello All! 

This is a new procedure to me.. Please help! 

A 5-cm incision done in the left inguinal area just above the external ring.  Subcutaneous tissue was dissected with Bovie until the left spermatic cord was identified coming out of the external inguinal ring.  The left spermatic cord was carefully isolated and it was placed over 1-inch Penrose to aid with exposure.  We then carefully dissected all the spermatic cord structures using loop magnification.  The cremasteric muscle fibers were completely excised as well as most of the lymphatic tissue and all tissue within the spermatic cord leaving only intact vas deferens with the differential artery, the spermatic cord veins, and the testicular artery.  There was adequate hemostasis at the end of the procedure. 

I've found a few codes but nothing really fits.. 

Thank you!


----------

